# Changing mouse sensitivity on the fly?



## ktr (Oct 24, 2006)

any one know of a program. basicly i just want to use a hotkey and change my mouse sensitivity ingame. i dont want to waste money on some gamer mouse, because changing that sensitivity ingame does the same results, but i want to do this on the fly.


----------



## Gorre (Oct 24, 2006)

I've only seen this possible on linux, and even then I completely forget how. Something to do with the optical refresh rate being manually changed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2006)

i just got a genius ergo 525,that has an on the fly adjustment button like a logitech one,it also comes with a qck steel mouse pad.cheap too.


----------



## ktr (Oct 24, 2006)

i can buy so crapy emprex commando gamer mouse that has the fuctionality for about 20 bucks, but i have seen that hardware increase vs. software increase has the same result.


----------



## ktr (Oct 24, 2006)

i think i have found it...

tweakUI is the program

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

it seems you can hotkey mouse sensitivity. so pretty much you can convert any mouse to a gaming mouse.


----------



## ktr (Oct 24, 2006)

found another one...

http://www.soundwheel.com/



> Sound Wheel is fully customizable. You can set up a hot key and tune the mouse wheel sensitivity.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2006)

this cheapish (£24) genius (laser too 400,800,1600,2000dpi) is just the trick for me instead of a £40 g5.does all that does for less money.i been using tweak ui for ages for getting rid of the little shortcut arrows.


----------



## Slater (Oct 25, 2006)

Get a G5


----------



## OOTay (Oct 25, 2006)

Slater said:


> Get a G5



on the other side if he decides to get a new mouse (later) he should really look at the Logitech mx-518 im partial to that myself. great mouse.


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2006)

i had a g7 and returned it cuz i hated the mouse wheel.


----------



## OOTay (Oct 25, 2006)

the mouse wheel on the mx-518 is pretty damn good, its nice and smooth and yet is very accurate so eh up to you.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 25, 2006)

Changing mouse sensitivity, while in the game, & ON THE FLY?

Tall order... you've got me!



APK

P.S.=> I know of a USB mouse tuner, which modifies USB mouse polling rates, & you use it in Windows!

Someone from this forums turned me onto it in fact, it works! I can give you the name IF you like, but what's the point? It doesn't FIT your definition requirements here!

(And, of course, you have your native Windows Control Panel Mouse item, which can increase PS/2 mice polling rates)... 

HOWEVER/AGAIN: In the game, & "On-The-Fly"... whew, ask for it as a feature in your next fav game maker's game, or find a game that's "macro-able/scriptable" I would guess... apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2006)

exactly why i got this mouse.a g5 only goes upto 2000dpi,same as this.so whats the differance.unless the g5 has a more accurate laser.apart from the name this does all that does for less money.


----------



## 4gsoft (Nov 1, 2006)

Please try our software: Mouse Master.  You can change the mouse sensitivity by hotkey on the fly, and more, config different sensitivity to programs. Please go to "http://www.4gsoft.net" for details.


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 1, 2006)

4gsoft said:


> Please try our software: Mouse Master.  You can change the mouse sensitivity by hotkey on the fly, and more, config different sensitivity to programs. Please go to "http://www.4gsoft.net" for details.



Do the right thing: Give this person a "private message" (the one who started the thread) & give him a FREE copy (that's right, with GOOD reason):

If he likes it? You get GOOD P.R. & a good review... take that, & submit yourself to a software trade-rag with your ware & from there? Well... you know!

"If you can reach just 1 person..." you get geometric progression imo @ least.

Good luck w/ your wares by the way!

APK


----------



## 4gsoft (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry for my post against the rules of this forum and thanks for your advice. I'll take it.


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i just got a genius ergo 525,that has an on the fly adjustment button like a logitech one,it also comes with a qck steel mouse pad.cheap too.



i have one too  
great mouse in my opinion


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2006)

too right,did you get the steelpad too?.and its a good shape.i was worried at first in case the dpi display that pops up might interfere with games but it seems ok.its a good cheap mouse.

the software is a bit iffy tho'.i cant get the left and right on the mouse wheel to do back/forward in a browser but oh well.its good for gaming so hey ho.


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> too right,did you get the steelpad too?.and its a good shape.i was worried at first in case the dpi display that pops up might interfere with games but it seems ok.its a good cheap mouse.
> 
> the software is a bit iffy tho'.i cant get the left and right on the mouse wheel to do back/forward in a browser but oh well.its good for gaming so hey ho.



no steelpad for me   it ony costed me 24€ anyways, and the software needs a litle more development  

but is much better than my old creative optical wireless mouse


----------



## ktr (Nov 2, 2006)

sweet deal, i shall check out that program...

but i think i broke my mouse when playing bf2142  so i guess i will have to buy a new one anyways...lol

i really want to get the Microsoft Habu, it said to be a Logitech Killer.

http://www.microsoft.com/products/i...ge&catid=c250fb0a-1613-4550-983d-ba203f357698

its made with razor internals, will the comfort of a microsoft mouse, it suppose to be good.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 2, 2006)

ktr said:


> any one know of a program. basicly i just want to use a hotkey and change my mouse sensitivity ingame. i dont want to waste money on some gamer mouse, because changing that sensitivity ingame does the same results, but i want to do this on the fly.



Probably, your are at the whim of your mouse driver...  try googling your mouse model and "sensitivity"

I'm splurging on a G5 for home - I got one at work and it's the tits - two buttons below the wheel change the sensitivity instantly, irregardless of the applicaiton (but you also have that choice).  Best mouse I've ever, ever used.  So if you do end up buying a mouse...


----------



## ktr (Nov 2, 2006)

Sasqui said:


> Probably, your are at the whim of your mouse driver...  try googling your mouse model and "sensitivity"
> 
> I'm splurging on a G5 for home - I got one at work and it's the tits - two buttons below the wheel change the sensitivity instantly, irregardless of the applicaiton (but you also have that choice).  Best mouse I've ever, ever used.  So if you do end up buying a mouse...



i had the g7, but hated the crapy mouse wheel, and didnt like the charge on the batteries. Then i got a revo, but to much money for notthing. Now i am thinking about the HABU. I did use a razor, but it doesnt feel that great, then i tried the fatality, but that was crap also...

i do like m$ lazer mouse, but it wasnt for gaming...but now with the habu out, should be better.


----------

